# Private Deep Sea Fishing Charter for Texas Red Snapper Sep 11, Port Mansfield, TX,



## Dynamo (Aug 12, 2017)

I have 2 Seats available on Private fishing charter booked for Monday Sep 11, 2017 for total 6 People to Target Red Snapper for $185 a person. Federal Red Snapper laws are currently pending changes but is officially over for this year for Charter services but still open in Texas water up to 9 miles out with a bag limit 4 per person. Running out of Port Mansfield, TX this character specializes in Texas Red Snapper and was featured on Big Water Adventures Fishing show 



. Port Mansfield is one of the only location on the Texas coastline were the Depths and water condition are optimum to host a large amount of Red Snapper within the State marker. After we quickly catch our Red Snapper Limit we will target other Snapper, Grouper, Redfish, and other Species. Bait and Tackle provided.
Contact via email [email protected] or text 214-455-1002


----------



## Dynamo (Aug 12, 2017)

ALL SEATS have been FILLED !!!

I Still welcome your contact info to put on my list for next Trip!


----------



## Dynamo (Aug 12, 2017)

Dynamo said:


> ALL SEATS have been FILLED !!!
> 
> I Still welcome your contact info to put on my list for next Trip!


I now have one seat available after having to reschedule due to weather for Friday Sept 15


----------



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

Don't catch up all those snappers that belong to that guy at Katys sea food


----------

